# Monitor schmaler Rahmen



## jivera (26. September 2013)

Gude Leute,

Ich suche Monitore mit sehr schmalem Rahmen, 3 an der Zahl.
Die Größe ist relativ, aber um es einzugrenzen vlt so 22-24 Zoll.

Gibs da was gescheites? Ruhig günstig.

Ich hab bis jetzt nur die Acer slimline gefunden, wie sind die denn so?

Vielen dank und grüße


----------



## FrozenEYZ (26. September 2013)

Ich denke es wäre noch wichtig zu wissen, welche Hardware verbaut ist.


----------



## Horstinator90 (26. September 2013)

Die Asus MX239H oder wie die heißen 

Asus MX239H 58,4 cm LED-Monitor: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## CSOger (26. September 2013)

LG IPS237L-BN LED Cinema Design · TFT 58,4cm (23'') / 5.000.000:1 / 5ms | redcoon.de


----------



## jivera (27. September 2013)

Also der LG gefällt mir ganz gut.

Sorry, mein System hab ich ganz vergessen.
I5 3570k
Z77 Pro3
8gb lp corsair 1600
Xfx 7990 
Be quiet p10 650w

Gruß


----------



## henderson m. (27. September 2013)

ich habe vor kurzem genau das gleiche gesucht wie du da ich mir einen neuen PC mit einem 3er Monitor setup gekauft habe.
Bei mir waren einige Faktoren wichtig wie z.B VESA Halterung (ich habe einen triple monitor stand) sehr dünne Rahmen, 1920x1080p, halbwegs groß (23-24"), alle Eingänge die man so braucht, Lautsprecher, Qualitätsprodukt. Nutzen tu ich die Bildschirme zu 50:50 % Gaming - Office

Das Produkt das alles erfüllt hat ist dieser Asus Bildschirm:

ASUS VN247H, 23.6" (90LMGF001T01041K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ich kann dir diesen Bildschirm nur wärmstens empfehlen. Extrem dünner Rahmen, erstaunlich gutes Bild, super Lautsprecher, sogar 2x HDMI (für Playstation für GTA5 + PC) Vesa Halterung, installation ohne Probleme.
Ich hatte davor einen Samsung Syncmaster 24" und kann nur sagen der Asus schlägt den Samsung meiner Meinung nach um längen. Vorallem im "Theater Mode" ist das Bild und die Farbgebung der wahnsinn.
Bei keinem der 3 Screens hab ich Pixelfehler o.Ä.

Als Triple Monitor Stand habe ich diesen hier: 

Digitus DA-90315 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ultra Stabil wiegt fast 10 KG, unschlagbarer Preis zu vergleichbaren Produkten, da wackelt nix alles ist perfekt in einer Linien (also perfekt nebeneinander), unendlich viele einstellungsmöglichkeiten - du kannst den bildschirm sogar im Kreis drehen so dass das Bild am Kopf steht  mit Cable Management und leicht zusammenzubauen und zu installieren. Am besten jedoch trotzdem zu zweit aufbauen.
Vorsicht jedoch je nachdem wo der Computer steht (z.b rechts unten am schreibtisch) dann kann es sein dass die Kabel vom Linken Bildschirm ein bisschen zu kurz werden zur rechten seite des Schreibtisches. Ich habe einen sehr großen Schreibtisch und mein PC steht rechts unten neben den Füßen bei mir geht es sich gerade noch aus. (inkl. Cable Management)
Anmerkung: Der Bildschirm hat ganz normal 60 HZ und ist bei ultra schnellen bewegungen sicher nicht so gut wie ein 144 HZ , aber mit 1ms reaktionszeit gibt er sich sehr mühe und ich kann absolut Problemlos BF3, GTA5, CS 1.6, diablo 3 etc. spielen.

edit: ich kann gerne heute abend / morgen nachmittag je nachdem wann ich Zeit finde mal ein paar Bilder posten


----------



## jivera (27. September 2013)

henderson m. schrieb:


> ich habe vor kurzem genau das gleiche gesucht wie du da ich mir einen neuen PC mit einem 3er Monitor setup gekauft habe.
> Bei mir waren einige Faktoren wichtig wie z.B VESA Halterung (ich habe einen triple monitor stand) sehr dünne Rahmen, 1920x1080p, halbwegs groß (23-24"), alle Eingänge die man so braucht, Lautsprecher, Qualitätsprodukt. Nutzen tu ich die Bildschirme zu 50:50 % Gaming - Office
> 
> Das Produkt das alles erfüllt hat ist dieser Asus Bildschirm:
> ...



Vielen Dank für die Auskunft, also der Asus entspricht genau meinen Vorstellungen, richtig gut, die Bilder würden mich sehr interessieren, wärst du so freundlich? 

Wenn du mir noch einen großen Gefallen tun würdest und einfach mal den seitlichen Rahmen messen könntest, würde das gehen?

Also wie gesagt, ich finde er sieht super aus, auch der Standfuß gefällt mir.

Mir juckt es schon in den Fingern


----------



## henderson m. (28. September 2013)

Sehr gerne gib mir noch zeit bis heute abend dann bin ich wieder zuhause und werde dir die infos und bilder hochladen!


----------



## henderson m. (28. September 2013)

hey jivera anbei die screens:

die kante zu messen war gar nicht so einfach , je nach betrachtungsweiße ist der rand des bildschirms zw. 0,5cm und 0,7cm - was ein extrem schmaler rand ist.
Beim Bild mit dem Linieal ist das über dem Messpunkt kein Kratzer , nur staub ^^ 
Ich finde die Bildschirme sehen schon ganz gut aus, vorallem auf einem triple monitor stand kann das schon was 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jivera (29. September 2013)

hey,

also die sehen super aus, genau so wie ich mir das vorstelle.

ich bin schon kurz davor zu bestellen oder mal gucken ob ich sie irgendwo im geschäft finde 

schönen sonntag und vielen dank für deine bilder


----------

